

Ask HN: Anyone else need to stop and smell the roses? - thefahim

I'm working on my own startup (as a junior in college) and one of my close friends told me to slow down.<p>I've definitely thought this a couple times in the past. Being an entrepreneur, and goal oriented, I sometimes forget to stop and smell the roses. There's more to life than this and sometimes I forget.<p>Anyone else feel the same way?
======
sgt
I always say... it's better to be too busy doing what you love than to have
too little to do.

------
samratjp
Sometimes, you just need to throw away your laptop and just do nothing. I find
that staring at clouds on a cool spring evening can clear your head real fast
:-) In fact, it's my best debugging strategy.

------
thibaut_barrere
I'm always keeping a balance between the two, yes, absolutely.

Sidenote: having reduced your expenses will help you ensure you can feel free
to smell the roses whenever you feel the need.

------
megamark16
Lets see, stop and smell the roses, I think I've got a user story for that
somewhere...I'll move it up in priority, but it'll still be sometime in late
May before it gets into a sprint.

------
tswicegood
Yeah. It's a constant battle. Friends and my wife help remind me when things
are getting too crazy. That and the length of my beard. :-)

~~~
samratjp
The beard indeed and the 5 a.m. shadows :-P

